# Kity Band Saw-125.00



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Anybody know anything about this and if it is worth the money? Made in Europe I guess.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't know anything about that brand, but for $125, as long as the motor runs and the wheels/tires are OK, it looks like a nice machine. Cast top, solid base and a fence. If it's European in origin, it'll only run on 220v. What I would check is the specs on the motor. In Europe the electricity is 220v but 50Hz, vs 60Hz here in the states. Some motors can get funky running out of spec while others are just fine. Not sure where you're located, but if you're in Europe, then you're good to go. If you are planning on coming back stateside and bringing that machine with you, the electric thing could pose a problem. Just food for thought.

Other than that, like I said, it sure looks like a steal at $125 if it's running properly.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

mikeintexas said:


> Don't know anything about that brand, but for $125, as long as the motor runs and the wheels/tires are OK, it looks like a nice machine. Cast top, solid base and a fence. If it's European in origin, it'll only run on 220v. What I would check is the specs on the motor. In Europe the electricity is 220v but 50Hz, vs 60Hz here in the states. Some motors can get funky running out of spec while others are just fine. Not sure where you're located, but if you're in Europe, then you're good to go. If you are planning on coming back stateside and bringing that machine with you, the electric thing could pose a problem. Just food for thought.
> 
> Other than that, like I said, it sure looks like a steal at $125 if it's running properly.


it is 115/220...I checked:yes:


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

mengtian said:


> it is 115/220...I checked:yes:


Well Sir, then you are in business! There are plenty of "no name" tools out there that happen to be well built and run for years. I would go check the machine out in person. See it run, maybe cut a few pieces of scrap with it. Looks like a great buy at that price.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mikeintexas said:


> Well Sir, then you are in business! There are plenty of "no name" tools out there that happen to be well built and run for years. I would go check the machine out in person. See it run, maybe cut a few pieces of scrap with it. Looks like a great buy at that price.


+1 mike, I can attest to that. Lol
Like my POS drill press ran great for 10 years until I restored it and broke the most important part on it. Laughing!!!!!


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Lookd like a great deal. What size is it?


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks like a good solid machine. The 90" blade is not a popular blade but can be found. Check it out HERE.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks like a good deal to me too. When you get it home make sure you watch The Band Saw Clinic by Alex Snodgrass
https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...1Nq1tg&usg=AFQjCNFyYHr0fvDnrM87qx-AyOc9Xby64g


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

A question or thought has anyone ran into a problem with finding tires for unknown BS? That would stink but I guess they always have the rubber cut and glue ones.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

fboyles said:


> A question or thought has anyone ran into a problem with finding tires for unknown BS? That would stink but I guess they always have the rubber cut and glue ones.


There are companies which will make bandsaw tires to order.

There was a thread some months ago. I expect Warner Construction has the name and link or search the threads.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That band saw looks pretty fine. For $125, it's a good deal. You should read this blog http://bandsawblog.com/what-to-look-for-in-a-used-band-saw/ . That might help before you'll get that saw.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

I googled kitty and came up with this, looks just like yours. http://www.dbkeighley.co.uk/masters/kitty613.htm


----------

